# للبيع قطعة أرض 554 متـر بجنوب الأكاديمية بالقاهرة الجديدة



## محمدعراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كـــود الإعــــلان : 117109
للبيع قطعة أرض مميزة مساحتها 554 متــر بجنوب الأكاديمية
•	الأرض ناصيــة .. بحريــة.. على مربــع جنينه
•	بها أعمال حتــى سقف الأرضي
•	التصميم على شقتين بالــدور
•	نسبة البناء على 50 % و 55 % للدور المتكرر
•	المطلوب / 2 مليــون و 500 ألف جنيـه
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخـــل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركــة / 22620791
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع قطعة أرض 554 متـر بجنوب الأكاديمية بالقاهرة الجديدة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

